# 3 year old keeps having "poop farts"



## bananapancakes (Apr 12, 2009)

I know it sounds gross but i dont know what else to call them besides poop farts! My 3 yr old has been having these for the past 3 or 4 days.. He will think its is just gas and will let it go... then we have to change his underwear and sometimes his pants because a little bit of runny bowel or fluid will come along with it. He has not had anything unusual in his diet... I am doing so much laundry, his bum has been irritated because of it and he is starting to get embarrassed. I wouldnt think anything of it if it was once in a while or he was sick but he feels fine! Has anyone experienced this or have any idea what could cause this...? What should I do if this continues?


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

My three year old gets soft poops every now and then. He has not had a poop fart. I would not worry about it. It's probally just a little bug that need to pass.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds like he's got a tummy bug, my son has been sick before and not really felt sick, sounds weird but momma knows. Anyways the poo is the first sign to let you know when they are feeling a little off. Give him some big spoonfuls of honey throughout the day (try and pick up the RAW honey that's best, you can get Sue Bee's raw honey at the supermarket) and that will help him clear up the tummy bug. Trust me it shouldn't last too much longer and he'll be back to feeling great before you know it. If you have any other questions just pm me.
Nichole


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

The couple of times something similar happened to my sons (more like they suddenly had to go and couldn't make it to bathroom before a little leaked out) they were coming down with a stomach virus.

Another option is encopresis if he tends toward constipation.


----------



## GroovyMommy (Apr 10, 2007)

If it's runny, the others are right, it may be a little bug. I always give my kids acidophilus (sp??) when they have a problem in the gut. You could also try plain boiled rice (acts as a binder, but shouldn't constipate him) and bananas. My ped always prescribes the BRAT diet for any tummy probs: bananas, rice, applesauce, dry toast. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

If it is temporary I would guess a bug, food poisoning- or some gut implance from antibiotics or something. If it continues I would guess food intolerance.


----------

